# Tail Down and Maybe Hunched Back



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this form so I am still getting used to things. Anyways, around five days ago I picked up two does and they are very sweet (These are my first goats Ive ever owned). One of them is super happy, healthy, and crazy...but my other seems to be a little different. I noticed that she seems to always have her tail down, and today it sort of looked like her back was hunched. I'm not sure if it is or not because I'm a first time owner. I can post a picture if you guys would like. Please help I love her and I'm worried!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Post a picture. I would definitely give her B Complex and Probios. Also get a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

This is her. They are in a small cage because there is a horrible storm right now so we had to put them in a place under cover.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would also have a coccidia fecal done, or, if she seems worse, I would just send the fecal off and while waiting for results, treat for coccidia. That way you'll know if there's anything besides cocci. The stress of moving can cause a wormload - and cocci is the main culprit of kids not feeling good.

I would also give her some probios paste.

When did she start hunching her back? Right away, or during the storm? I have found some of my kids really hate when its storming and will fluff and hunch into a corner until the storm has passed.


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for replying! Is she hunched then? Is this life threatening? I've never owned goats before so I'm not sure what all this means? Can I get this down by a vet or do I do it? Thanks for helping


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She doesn't look hunched in the picture.


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you, so does this mean she is okay? What about her tail? She haven't been de wormed yet but she has been coccidia. Her hair is puffed up and it has never been like this before so maybe this is front the storm.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Take her temp.....normal range is 101.5 to 103.5


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay I will! If her temp is okay does that mean she's fine? Is it normal if her tail is down? Thanks for the help


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She may be just timid in her new situation....here's what I would do. Take her temp, give bcomplex, probiotics as Karen said. Offer her baking soda....check to see if she is chewing cud or has any rumen sounds...(left side grumbly belly)Check her eyelids for anemia ( you want a nice pink color) and have a fecal done to include coccidia.
Were they ever dewormed? Have they had cocci treatment? Does she have scours? and how is her appetite? Does she run/play with the other goat?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just saw she had cocci treatment....what kind and how much for how long?


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

She is 8 weeks old so I'm guessing not long ago. We are not sure when, either. The paperwork only says she got CDT and Cocci


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, so I would definitely have a fecal done....keep an eye on her for appetite, pooping berries,peeing good. Check the temp..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If she is eating well, that's a good sign


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

She does play with my other doe, and she does eat hay whenever I put more in. She also loves grass, but can sometimes be a picky eater. I think you are right about her being a little timid and cautious. I will for sure take her temp and do the other things you said. Does she looked hunched to you?


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

Also, I have seen her cuffing before, and she is great about peeing. There is nothing ring with her urine. When we first got her, her poop was in big clumps, but I think it was because of the miner diet change


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

*cudding
*wrong
(The last time I saw her poop, it was normal in berry shape and size)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She may be a little hunched to me, but it could just be the pic or her being afraid...a good appetite is a good sign  You know to change diet very,very slowly right?


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes! Thanks for your help! I really appreciate it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Grass , has she been eating a lot of it ? 
That might be causing her a bit of a tummy ache…
If they haven't been on grass before and its something new , they could gorge themselves and end up with tummy troubles..I would keep her off the grass or at least limit it to very short intervals...

You can get B complex , probios at a farm store , like Tractor Supply.
Or you can get a dose or two at your vets until you can order some online. Jeffers is one i use a lot , orders are sent out pretty quick.
Good luck with your does and welcome ! Your in the right place 
BTW , your little doe is adorable


----------



## ThomasPoleno (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks so much you guys have made me feel so much more comfortable. A of this is great info. I will keep you guys posted!!!


----------

